# Windows Explorer öffnen?



## Verjigorm (25. Feb 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit den Windows Explorer zu öffnen ohne über Runtime und exec() die explorer.exe anzusprechen?
Gibt es vielleicht sogar was plattformunabhängiges? 

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Marco13 (25. Feb 2009)

Kannst mal auf http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Desktop.html schauen: Ich meine, wenn man bei "open" eine "file:"-URI übergibt, macht er den Explorer auf - kannst aber ggf. nochmal ne Websuche dazu machen.


----------



## Spacerat (25. Feb 2009)

Wer braucht denn was plattformunabhängiges, wenn er was plattformabhängiges öffnen will. BTW: "Runtime.exec()" ist platformunabhängig. Abhängigkeit entsteht hier erst bei der Übergabe plattformabhängiger Kommandos (z.B. "explorer.exe")


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Feb 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Wer braucht denn was plattformunabhängiges, wenn er was plattformabhängiges öffnen will. BTW: "Runtime.exec()" ist platformunabhängig. Abhängigkeit entsteht hier erst bei der Übergabe plattformabhängiger Komanndos (z.B. "explorer.exe")



Naja nen "Dateisystem-Manager" oder wie auch immer man das allgemein bezeichnen möchte, gibts ja auf vielen Systemen

@marco: ah da hab ich natürlich wieder die wichtigste Zeile überlesen


> If the specified file is a directory, the file manager of the current platform is launched to open it.



Morgen mal versuchen


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Feb 2009)

Ok danke, klappt perfekt (zumindest auf Windoof getestet  )

*Imaginäres Häckchen setz*


----------



## Ebenius (26. Feb 2009)

Kann ich unter KDE 3.5 auf meinem SuSE Linux 10.3 auch bestätigen.

Ebenius


----------

